# Dr. Salts's Fibromyalgia Book



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have just ordered our copy of this book and was wondering if any of you had.Since the IBS book was very helpful and practical I am anticipating this one to be good as well. If you've read it, what chapters were particularly helpful?


----------

